# +++ DVD Review - Red Bull Rampage 3+++



## Phil Claus (21. Oktober 2004)

"Red Bull Rampage 3" von Freeride Entertainment

In wenigen Tagen ist es einmal wieder so weit, der Freeride Event des Jahres, die "Red Bull Rampage" in Utah bildet gleichzeitig den Höhepunkt und den Abschluss der Saison 2004. Als ich mir beim letzten Male einige DVDs von NSMB.com bestellte, hatte ich Gelegenheit mit dem Chefredakteur Cam McRae über einige News und Entwicklungen aus dem Ursprungsland des Freeridings zu chatten. Als Cam meine Bestellung von der NSMB.com Homepage  ansah, wies er mich darauf hin, dass ich mir unbedingt noch "Red Bull Rampage 3" mitbestellen sollte, "ein absolutes Muss", waren seine exakten Worte. Und Cam weiss, wovon ers spricht, so folgte ich seiner Empfehlung und orderte "Red Bull Rampage 3" von Freeride Entertainment, den geistigen Väter der "New World Disorder" Serie. Als meine Lieferung eintraf, beschloss ich, mir die Rampage sofort anzuschauen. Bis zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt hatte ich mir zwar die vorherigen DVDs über die Rampage Events angesehen, aber nicht geordert, da ich etwas vermisst habe. Das Feeling, wovon jeder, der das Glück hatte, bei einer Rampage anwesend zu sein, weiss wovon ich spreche, fehlte einfach. Nicht so bei "Red Bull Rampage 3". Hier von Beginn an ein anderer Ton gesetzt. Die einzelnen Rider beschreiben exakt, worum es bei der Rampage eigentlich geht. Die Rampage ist zwar Competition, aber vielmehr Exhibition, d.h. hier zeigen die besten Rider unseres Sports, was heutzutage möglich ist. Der Film gibt einem einen wesentlich besseren Einblick über die Stellung, die die Rampage in unserem Sport einnimmt, push it to the limits, that is. Die Kameraeinstellungen sind simlpy spectacular und das Setting in Utah ist "out of this world". Wie einer der Rider so treffend bei der Erstbesichtigung des Terrains bemerkt: "You want me to ride my bike on this stuff?" That pretty much says it all. Die dritte Rampage hatte auch zum ersten Male ein wirklich internationales Fahrerfeld, während die ersten beiden mehr von Canadiern und Amerikanern dominiert wurde, bestimmten die Europäer die "Red Bull Rampage 3". Die Aufnahme der einzelnen Riders und der verschiedenen Linien ist perfekt und schlicht atemberaubend. Die Kreativität und Personalities der einzelnen Rider spiegelt sich in Ihren Runs wieder. Die Helmet Cam Shots geben Dir einen Eindruck, auf was sich "da boyz" einlassen, wenn sie sich die Cliffs von Utah herunterstürzen. Auch der "Fear Factor" wird angesprochen, und er spielt eine definitive Rolle in den Gedanken der weltbesten Freerider während dieses Events. The Soundtrack is great, Kameraeinstellungen superb, die Bonus Sektionen ein absolutes Muss und nicht nur eine Verwertung von nicht verwendbaren Outtakes. Kurz - Thumbs up for "Red Bull Rampage 3", ein absolutes Muss in jeder DVD Collection. Und mein Tip, bestellt bei NSMB.com (Click here to order). Aus mehreren Gründen, a. die Jungs sind günstig und zuverlässig, b.NSMB.com haben Titel schneller verfügbar als die Europäischen Anbieter, c. NSMB.com führt Titel, die bei uns nicht erhältlich sind, und last, but not least, die Jungs dort sind einfach super, sei es als Infoquelle, oder einfach nur dem Fakt, dass Sie soviel für uns Mountainbiker und den Sport tun, nur weil sie davon überzeugt sind, von Bikern für Biker. Support our buddies. They rock. And, by the way, my favourite for the top spot on the podium of the upcoming Rampage is my friend Wade, go and kick their asses, buddy.





Anm.: Ich weiss aus eigener Erfahrung und meiner Arbeit für einige Mountainbikefilmproduktionen, wie schwer es ist, ein solches Produkt auf den Markt zu bringen. Um uns auch weiterhin Filme sichern zu können an denen wir unsere Freude haben, kauft bitte eure eigenen Kopien der Filme, don't copy or download them, thanks.


----------

